# Update on my cycle improvements



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok I'm in the 5th week of my cycle and here's what i'm currently doing as far as biggest strength gains.

Deadlift week 1 = 315lbs / currently 405lbs

Incline Bench  week 1 = 275lbs / currently back to 315lbs

Incline skull crushers week 1 = 115lbs / currently 165lbs

Straight bar curls week 1 = 115lbs / currently 135lbs 

Squat (and yes on the smith machine) week 1 = 3 x 45lb plates each side / currently 4 x 45lb plates plus 1 x 25lb  each side

Leg Press week 1 = 14 x 45lb plates / currently 18 x 45lb plates


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 17, 2005)

Damn O man, some nice gains.  keep it up brotha


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Big jumps in strength. What are you running?


----------



## max lift (Jun 18, 2005)

sounds like its going well , how does it compare with the cycles you have done in the past as far as weight gain , strength and you general feeling???


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm running 100mgs anadrol ED and 600mgs test cypionate from Gen Pharma.  This is probably the biggest gains i've had.  Like stated i'm in my 5th week and most of the big jumps are from weeks 4 till today.


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 18, 2005)

"O"..is Tee ur motivation???


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 18, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> "O"..is Tee ur motivation???



I can't believe i'm gonna type this but....Tee is actually pretty big bro.....damn....i said it


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 18, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I can't believe i'm gonna type this but....Tee is actually pretty big bro.....damn....i said it


...lol...never would of seen the day you say something like that about Tee...


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 18, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> ...lol...never would of seen the day you say something like that about Tee...



Damn i know right?


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok i just worked legs again today and amazingly i (yes the smith machine) put on 5 x 45lbs plates on each side and managed to rep it for a clean 6 reps.  That's a 40lb increase from last friday.  On the leg press i loaded 20 x 45lbs plates and rep it for 8 reps.  that's a 90lbs increase from last week.  And no i'm not taking steroids....geez


----------



## Vizzy7 (Jun 23, 2005)

hahaha ofcourse not


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 23, 2005)

O, you attribute your gains from the drol mostly I assume?



			
				ORACLE said:
			
		

> I'm running 100mgs anadrol ED and 600mgs test cypionate from Gen Pharma.  This is probably the biggest gains i've had.  Like stated i'm in my 5th week and most of the big jumps are from weeks 4 till today.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 23, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> O, you attribute your gains from the drol mostly I assume?



In the beginning my weight gains i attribute to the drol strength wise it's from the testosterone.  Theirs no way in my 5th week that i've gotten that much stronger without the test.  I also from the advice of a friend changed from enanthate which i used often over to cypionate to give my body a little something different.


----------

